# USA Pro Remote Start



## jkuja913 (Jan 9, 2012)

Hello All,

I am considering doing an install of a USA Pro Remote Start system on a 2008 Dodge Avenger. I've never installed a Remote start system before, however I am very comfortable with wiring and working with electronics. What i'm worried about is needing extra modules or having this system screw something up. Does anyone have any experience working with these systems and if so how extensive is the instillation process. 

Thanks!!!


----------



## jkuja913 (Jan 9, 2012)

Bump.


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

jkuja913 said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I am considering doing an install of a USA Pro Remote Start system on a 2008 Dodge Avenger. I've never installed a Remote start system before, however I am very comfortable with wiring and working with electronics. What i'm worried about is needing extra modules or having this system screw something up. Does anyone have any experience working with these systems and if so how extensive is the instillation process.
> 
> Thanks!!!


 You will need a bypass unit for the install, I've never used this particular brand(USA PRO REMOTE START) reason why I had not replied yet. You will also need resistors from Radio Shack for the lock/unlock wire. Here is a link to the wiring diagram, they asked that there information NOT be copied into other forums(why I do not post it here). The link is for "the12volt.com" 
2008 dodge avenger alarm/remote start 

Need more let me know!


----------

